# Here is a question for you be honest!!!



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

What is your reason for living in the UAE.
I have mine but I would like to hear others.
Is it the money?
Is it because your so lazy you can get others to do all your chores?
Is it that you dont read about so much violence in the papers every day as you do at home?
Is the lovely summer temps?
Or are just on the run from your homeland authorities?
You would not be here unless you had a reason.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> What is your reason for living in the UAE.
> I have mine but I would like to hear others.
> Is it the money?
> Is it because your so lazy you can get others to do all your chores?
> ...


money, money money


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Fancied a change, the sun and money


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

The Job, the Money and the Experience in that order


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Money and picked here as thought would be better then being stuck in Afghan. Boy was I wrong  This place just saps the money out of you and your stuck here longer. No taxes my booty.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah but it is a tad safer I imagine Jynx


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Stew .... Still reckon a pink bear for the Avatar would be way better !!!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

The project I'm here is what drove it. The money of course would follow with it, so that is the bonus. But overall it was the once in a lifetime project that pushed me here. Then add in the non-taxes for the most part and not having to pay for wars that is a serious bonus and it's all good. I received more time off from work too than I would have in the States, and was able to spend that time in Europe. Hoped I might be able to learn a bit of a new language (Arabic) which didn't happen at all, but my German has improved from the time spent there.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

It's the adventure and the money. I've lived in Iraq, Afghanistan and Kuwait as well
and the UAE is by far the nicest.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Geez, is everyone making that much money?!
I came here 11 years ago to make some money too and basically just have a change of lifestyle, but obviously over a decade later I seem to be doing something incorrect since I'm still stuck here trying to find that pot of gold!
Stewart, what was your reason to move to Dubai?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

safety safety safety (in comparison with back home)
weather from October to May 
less stressful lifestyle


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

to be honest it is the money but due to my business i can still make money here without actually being here so i am trying to fill up the requirement of working abroad for 3 years (10 months to go) so that i can have the privilege of doing army service for only 21 days in turkey (mandatory) or else i would have to go for in between 6 to 18 months. i guess i am dodging the army!


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Diving every weekend and the great weather. Money just pays for the diving & a mortgage in the UK


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Money, lifestyle, weather, no tax. 

Basically wanted to get out of the UK and move to any country that wouldn't require needing to learn another language, and get someone to pay for it all.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Geez, is everyone making that much money?!
> I came here 11 years ago to make some money too and basically just have a change of lifestyle, but obviously over a decade later I seem to be doing something incorrect since I'm still stuck here trying to find that pot of gold!
> Stewart, what was your reason to move to Dubai?


Ha Ha I thought that would have been one of the first questions thrown back at me.

I came here about 2 years ago for 6 months to head up a major project for an Aust company and help get it established in the Uae.
Trouble is I bought into the company and am now still here, of course the money is good but there is more to life that money. I actually love the place and how fake it is compared to years ago that some of my local freinds have explained and shown me photos of.
Compared to back home there is very little violence here(even at a pub full of drunks). Back home they would all be 10 foot tall and bullet proof and start brawls.
The locals are extremely freindly once you get to know them.
There is always plenty to do and see.
From here I can travel anywhere for a holiday at a reasonable price. (Aust is miles away from the rest of the world). 
I am not fond of the temps when they exceed the low to mid 40's but thats only for a short time of the year really.
That about covers it but I could ramble on.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Women.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Ha Ha I thought that would have been one of the first questions thrown back at me.
> 
> I came here about 2 years ago for 6 months to head up a major project for an Aust company and help get it established in the Uae.
> Trouble is I bought into the company and am now still here, of course the money is good but there is more to life that money. I actually love the place and how fake it is compared to years ago that some of my local freinds have explained and shown me photos of.
> ...



You've got a good point about the vacation. That's one of the reasons I stuck around, from here I can go wherever I want. Australia is a beautiful country though. Been to Sydney twice and loved it both times....hope to get to see the rest of your country the next time I go there!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

First thing for me to run away from army services we have to go to army for 2 years to do a military things or you have to be expat for 5 years and after 5 years you will pay 25000 AED for army to realse you from this service ( it is a cold war )

2nd thing for me the experience 

3nd money

and about the weather and sun no thnax we have enough in our country you can take some of it if you want we have the best weather and sea ( Mediterranean sea )


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

What is your reason for living in the UAE.
I have mine but I would like to hear others.
Is it the money? NOPE - made slightly more money back home ( same salay but free housing)
Is it because your so lazy you can get others to do all your chores? ( YES YES)
Is it that you dont read about so much violence in the papers every day as you do at home? ( NOPE)
Is the lovely summer temps? ( Love the beach) 
Or are just on the run from your homeland authorities? ( NOPE)

To add: 

Everything is so convienient
great infrastructure
lifestyle- marina livin baby
cheap cars and gas
everybody else is doin the same - workin 
funny controversy...everyday


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Been to Sydney twice and loved it both times....hope to get to see the rest of your country the next time I go there!


Couldn't agree more - fantastic place and really laid back on the coast as well.

Cheers, GD.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Weather and money (though I actually earn a little less than in London, the free accommodation makes up for it)


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Women.


you gotta be kidding!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> you gotta be kidding!


That's why he's still here...hasn't found one yet!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> That's why he's still here...hasn't found one yet!


haha so witty


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been in London for quite a few years and beside cultures and museums nothing there is not much left. Very bad accomodation, bad weather so indoors most of the time, taxes way to high, Transports incredibly expensive. So all in all, I am planning to come to Dubai to have more money in my account at the end of the month, sunshine from morning to night, a great accomodation and a new adventure :-D


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Dubai is just a paradise for everyone. You can get everything: job, money, high services, warm weather in one place


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Dubai is just a paradise for everyone. You can get everything: job, money, high services, warm weather in one place


yeah thanks for putting it all into perspective for me, where have you been this whole time!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Mohammeddin said:


> You can get everything


Can't get Irn Bru


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Dubai is paradise we very bad weather i have never seen bad weather like this yak how said this is good weather 
arabic gulf is the worst weather in the world 

but i like buildings here


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

This has been good to date except one answer - 'GIRLS'
Is that all you think about Andy 
Not a bad thought though.
You can find them in any country.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Can't get Irn Bru


Open up an Irn Bru factory in Dubai!

Instead of the old catchphrase "Made in Scotland from Girders" you could go for the altogether more catchy "Made in Dubai from 4x4s smashed up on SZR!" 

From memory I'm sure I've seen Irn Bru in either Choitrams, Park & Shop or Spinneys... they've sometimes got the other "Holy Elixir" (Dandelion & Burdock) so I'm sure Irn Bru isn't too hard to source.

Cheers, GD.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

- To improve my resume - 

I'm in the hotel industry so the flashiest place in the world to work... it's DUBAI!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> - To improve my resume -
> 
> I'm in the hotel industry so the flashiest place in the world to work... it's DUBAI!


A hotelier! Welcome to Dubai!
From another fellow hotelier!


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

mmm...well I moved here because I couldn't get into Australia 

Seriously though, it's pretty tough to get a job back home. My sister worked in Abu Dhabi in 2008, moved back home end Nov 2008, only got a job in March 2010. I would love to say it's the money that brought me here, but I'm a hotelier and for those who know, we don't get paid much :O

I still hope to one day make it to Australia...but for now, Dubai seems to be the only country that entertains putting a visa in my passport


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

i followed my hubby here the weather is a sure plus and having two cleaners cleaning my apartment every day what more could a girl want!!!!!!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Can't get Irn Bru




I once found it in Waitrose one but it was made in Syria under license and just didn't taste the same.

As for why I came here, I just felt like a change, Scotland was starting to bore me.

I feel the itchy feet coming on again though.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going to Abu Dhabi so that I can meet all of you, and then Andy.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> I'm going to Abu Dhabi so that I can meet all of you, and then Andy.


When you get to AD catch a cab to Dubai mate. Or if you get there during the day I can give you a lift to Dubai.
Thats where you find most of us


----------



## Emrati (May 12, 2010)

Money


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL - I was initially planning on staying Dubai, but for the sake of easing into things I opted to stay in AD for the first while.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> LOL - I was initially planning on staying Dubai, but for the sake of easing into things I opted to stay in AD for the first while.


Thats ok it is just down the road, about an hour.
I am sure you will still be able to catch up with us and the infamous Andy Capp


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll bring gloves.


----------



## Mo0nStaR21 (Jun 25, 2010)

*i was born here... still no different than people who have recently moved here...no comment really... i guess my only reason would be family...*


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> I once found it in Waitrose one but it was made in Syria under license and just didn't taste the same.


If you manage to find it anywhere else, let us know. That's the only thing I drank when I was in the UK.
Would kill for an Irn Bru right now. 

Oh, and back to topic... It was the money, the lifestyle and the weather! Not sure Dubai as great as I had imagined it to be but...figure I could do a lot worse!


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

stewart said:


> What is your reason for living in the UAE.
> Is it because your so lazy you can get others to do all your chores?/QUOTE]
> 
> HAHA - That was funny! I just had my apartment cleaned today by a Sri Lankan woman for a ridiculously low price, but she was happy with it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DubaiATC said:


> stewart said:
> 
> 
> > What is your reason for living in the UAE.
> ...


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*annoyed!*

[i have my hotel apartment cleaned every day by two cleaners just because they are at the low end of the spectrum and are on crap wages should not mean that we take advantage of them i dont pay my cleaners its included in the package i always give a generous tip every week after all there only human beings that like to be treated fairly and respectfully!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

DubaiATC said:


> HAHA - That was funny! I just had my apartment cleaned today by a Sri Lankan woman for a ridiculously low price, but she was happy with it!


I am sad to see a USA flag flying beside this name 

Another person who has bought into the 'western man utopia land to pay pennies to people justifying it because compared to back home, they are making a fortune' mentality.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

well said jynxgirl[


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

Though i would be reaching Dubai in july but my main reason is the experiance & the job opportunity... surprisingly money is more or less the same that i make in india... albiet it is gonna be tax free in Dubai..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am sad to see a USA flag flying beside this name
> 
> Another person who has bought into the 'western man utopia land to pay pennies to people justifying it because compared to back home, they are making a fortune' mentality.


In UK cleaning rates are £10-£15/hour, so that's AED55-80 or so, now say someone is doing that 5 hours a day, 6 days a week (and we'll take the lower figure) that's AED1650/week or about 7,000/month.

Now when there are computer programmers on that wage here that have numerous degrees and experience, are you saying that an unskilled worker should get the same?

You have to bear in mind that someone doing a cleaning job in their "home" country would be getting one tenth of that.

I'm not saying it's right, it's just the way things are.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> In UK cleaning rates are £10-£15/hour, so that's AED55-80 or so, now say someone is doing that 5 hours a day, 6 days a week (and we'll take the lower figure) that's AED1650/week or about 7,000/month.
> 
> Now when there are computer programmers on that wage here that have numerous degrees and experience, are you saying that an unskilled worker should get the same?
> 
> ...


:clap2: :clap2:

Well said that man, as always you've got the 2 extremes of DubaiATC and Jynxgirl with the sensible middle ground explained by Andy Capp.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> In UK cleaning rates are £10-£15/hour, so that's AED55-80 or so, now say someone is doing that 5 hours a day, 6 days a week (and we'll take the lower figure) that's AED1650/week or about 7,000/month.
> 
> Now when there are computer programmers on that wage here that have numerous degrees and experience, are you saying that an unskilled worker should get the same?
> 
> ...


That is not what is being said at all. Your second paragraph spells it out entirely. All of the wage scales are out of whack here. The cost of living is still beyond what the people cleaning houses/apartments can afford. The computer programmers should be getting paid more too. It's about the exploitation of cheap labor that doesn't sit well. All of us understand the differences in pay scales when it comes to certain jobs, but what is difficult to understand is the wide pay gap between such jobs because everyone still has to survive here with the same prices. Also remember that while the cleaning woman is receiving between AED 55-80 per hour if she's working for a company, they get a huge cut out of that and she gets the scraps. All for the privilege of working? This is where unions come into play eventually, because of the abuse of corporations. 

You have to bear in mind that someone doing a cleaning job in their "home" country would have a cost of living that is one tenth of what it is here, maybe less. The argument can keep going around in circles with the idea that there might not be a cleaning job back in the home country therefore they are fortunate to have what they have here. And for the first person to agree with that kind of thinking just let me know, because I hope I'm there when you fall and then I'll keep kicking you down but telling you that at least you are alive so you should be thankful. :boxing:

I believe Bruce Hornsby had a song called "The Way It Is". The bottom line is.........it doesn't make it right.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Touched a nerve there did I IH?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Well said that man, as always you've got the 2 extremes of DubaiATC and Jynxgirl with the sensible middle ground explained by Andy Capp.


There is no middle ground here, only extremes of haves and have-nots. What the statement by Andy was a pseudo rationale as to how possibly he and others can continue with their current set up where they have cheap labor. I'm sure Andy is a nice guy, so I'm not taking a huge swipe at him, but he did pose the other side of the question and unfortunately that argument is hollow or in my favorite term, it's the great wizard of oz behind the curtain.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> All of the wage scales are out of whack here. The cost of living is still beyond what the people cleaning houses/apartments can afford. The computer programmers should be getting paid more too. It's about the exploitation of cheap labor that doesn't sit well. All of us understand the differences in pay scales when it comes to certain jobs, but what is difficult to understand is the wide pay gap between such jobs because everyone still has to survive here with the same prices. Also remember that while the cleaning woman is receiving between AED 55-80 per hour if she's working for a company, they get a huge cut out of that and she gets the scraps.


You call it "exploitation" and I call it supply and demand and that's what makes the world go round unfortunately.

Computer programmers are paid what they are due to the fact there are far too many of them and the fact half of them are no more of a computer programmer than I am with their piece of paper that's now worth the paper it's written on.

You can live here as cheaply or as expensively as you like, I know guys who earn pretty small amounts who still have an enjoyable life here, it all comes down to the individual and how they want to live.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Touched a nerve there did I IH?


What can I say, I enjoy listening to hollow reasoning. I believe that for the most part humans are self serving as a basic survival mode. However, I also think that we've moved beyond the "caveman" days of survival and are just into the greed end of things. So yes, when I hear hollow arguments with no sound basis it's send me stratospheric because I can't tolerate being around nonsense.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> *There is no middle ground here, only extremes of haves and have-nots.* What the statement by Andy was a pseudo rationale as to how possibly he and others can continue with their current set up where they have cheap labor. I'm sure Andy is a nice guy, so I'm not taking a huge swipe at him, but he did pose the other side of the question and unfortunately that argument is hollow or in my favorite term, it's the great wizard of oz behind the curtain.


Of course there is, there's a huge number of people occupying that middle ground where they don't have nothing but also don't have very much.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> You can live here as cheaply or as expensively as you like, I know guys who earn pretty small amounts who still have an enjoyable life here, it all comes down to the individual and how they want to live.


I need to understand the perspective here, so please:
Can you define living cheaply for me?
Can you also define living expensively too?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> What can I say, I enjoy listening to hollow reasoning. I believe that for the most part humans are self serving as a basic survival mode. However, I also think that we've moved beyond the "caveman" days of survival and are just into the greed end of things. So yes, when I hear hollow arguments with no sound basis it's send me stratospheric because I can't tolerate being around nonsense.


I hear what you're saying, so how about everyone is paid the same as the highest earning per capita nation, with maybe a +/-20% dependant on the job they do? Would that make things OK for you? Lux and Norway are consistently in the top 5 no matter which statistics you look at, they have average per capita earnings of around $60,000. 

Congo is at the bottom with $300.

So are you saying that the people of Congo should have their income raised to Norwegian standards?

Or is it really supply and demand?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> I need to understand the perspective here, so please:
> Can you define living cheaply for me?
> Can you also define living expensively too?


Well you've got extreme ends of the scale, administrators in the office earning 2,500-3,000 a month sharing accommodation with a couple of colleagues in the older parts of town to the single guys and girls earning 50,000 a month in their apartments in the Marina.

At the bottom end, the out of work life will involve going to the cinema, perhaps going to the local takeaway for some food, using the metro to get around.

At the top end, the out of work life involves brunches, lots of holidays, Louis Vuitton handbags and thinking nothing of spending a few thousand dirhams on a night out and driving about in any number of fancy cars.

I've lived off 1,000 dirhams a month for a few months and crashing on a mates floor between jobs, it wasn't much fun due to not being used to it but it can be done.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I hear what you're saying, so how about everyone is paid the same as the highest earning per capita nation, with maybe a +/-20% dependant on the job they do? Would that make things OK for you? Lux and Norway are consistently in the top 5 no matter which statistics you look at, they have average per capita earnings of around $60,000.
> 
> Congo is at the bottom with $300.
> 
> ...


Andy, I stated above that I understand there will be differences in the pay scale for different jobs. The argument is the dramatic swing here and people trying to justify it. It's also about keeping things in line with the cost of living in an area. This is why I posed the reverse argument about the cost of living being one tenth for the house maid in her home country.

How are the standards of living in Norway and Luxembourg? Do the housemaids there or any other hard laborer have to live in a camp?

I'm not stating the people of the Republic of Congo should have their income raise to Norwegian standards. I'm stating that the people here in the UAE should have their income raised to an acceptable level where they can live like you and I do. This was the crux of the argument, that someone was giddy to have paid a maid cheaply and so-to-speak felt content about it.

I don't despise anyone making money. What I despise is the how they do it. Which is why I introduced Bruce Hornsby song, because if we continue as humans to go about things with the mentality of "that's just the way it is" we are in trouble and do a disservice to ourselves.

I'd love to stick around and go back and forth, but I'm on a flight soon so won't be around for a few days and then many time zones away too. But please continue to post as I'm always up for learning something and seeing if my argument is weak.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> Andy, I stated above that I understand there will be differences in the pay scale for different jobs. The argument is the dramatic swing here and people trying to justify it. It's also about keeping things in line with the cost of living in an area. This is why I posed the reverse argument about the cost of living being one tenth for the house maid in her home country.
> 
> How are the standards of living in Norway and Luxembourg? Do the housemaids there or any other hard laborer have to live in a camp?
> 
> ...


So you're going to raise everyones salary to a level that's more than what the job is worth? 

I'd love to see what Economics school that is from and the impact on inflation.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> I'm stating that the people here in the UAE should have their income raised to an acceptable level where they can live like you and I do.


That was very presumptuous, you have no idea how I live - for all you know I could be in sharing accommodation in the cheapest emirate around, no car and very little work, earning (as sdh080 mentioned) a grand a month and surviving.

Or maybe I'm on AED100k/month in Emirates Hills...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy, you are just winding things up. You do not agree that these people are getting paid these amounts and really unsure why you are even trying to support the 'other' side of the argument. 

UAE is a prime example of why the trickle down method doesnt work. People dont want to trickle anything more then they absolutely have to down to the next level. There are no checks and balances here to make sure the haves are not abusing the have nots.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just so you know, most of the women that clean work eight hours a day, plus have another couple of hours travelling time. They work six days a week and usually live in very basic accommodation. The majority of what you pay goes to the company that employs them, not to the cleaner. She is likely to see just Dhs 20 per hour of the Dhs 40-55 you pay in total. Many of these woman are sending the majority of their income back to their home countries to support their families and often their own children

It's all very well saying that it fits on the general pay scale, but it is very little in an expensive place like the UAE. I see nothing wrong with employing someone to clean your home etc, but if you can afford a cleaner then you can afford to give them a bit extra into their own pockets to make things a tad fairer.

-


----------



## HIMZELF (Jun 28, 2010)

:focus:

Guys, this world is not small and connected as they used to tell you.. it is huge and wild! it is obvious that everyone is here for money. either they do have enough of it or not.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HIMZELF said:


> :focus:
> 
> Guys, this world is not small and connected as they used to tell you.. it is huge and wild! it is obvious that everyone is here for money. either they do have enough of it or not.


Nonsense. Not everyone moved to Dubai/UAE solely for money. Some, especially people who have been here a long time, moved for a different type of life, opportunities or other experiences.

-


----------



## JoeW1075 (Dec 29, 2009)

While the money is nice, I'm here for the job and the experience, plain and simple. After spending two years searching for a job back home and not coming up with anything, this place offered a job, and I took it.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was once told a story (dunno whether it's true) about a western ex-pat in Mumbai, it went something on the lines of a guy carried water up to a high floor of a hostel - there was no hot running water there - so the western guy could have a shower.

The western bloke felt guilty about paying the water carrier a pittance (in his view) for his labours and hated having to call him every day.

And then a friend of the water carrier said that he (the carrier) would like the western guy to have a shower 10 times a day, he wanted and earned the money, and he was happy cos of the cash he earned.

People have different lives and different expectations of what is a good salary, surely if someone is happy to be paid (say) AED50/hour, why should anyone pay them more?


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

Though i agree with andy to some extent but i also feel guilty if i pay some one less money than they deserve. I would not be ready to do house cleaning for example in AED 50/ hr so in these scanarios i would feel guilty. 
Being from India, i know for a fact that in India & most of the asian/ african countries AED 50 is more than the days salary for the cleaners, taxi drivers & alike. So it is actually a clear case of supply & demand. In dubai the supply (thus competition) is more than the demand hence the wages are low... Whereas in UK, the govt has made sure that the supply is limited hence the wages are relatively higher.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> If you manage to find it anywhere else, let us know. That's the only thing I drank when I was in the UK.
> Would kill for an Irn Bru right now.
> 
> Oh, and back to topic... It was the money, the lifestyle and the weather! Not sure Dubai as great as I had imagined it to be but...figure I could do a lot worse!


Lulu are selling Irn Bru now and it's the proper stuff from Scotland 

I was over the moon when I made the discovery.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

judicious said:


> Lulu are selling Irn Bru now and it's the proper stuff from Scotland
> 
> I was over the moon when I made the discovery.


Woooohooooo.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## MagillaG (Jun 22, 2010)

Once in a lifetime job opportunity


----------



## elekat (Jun 29, 2010)

hi everyone,
im a civilengineer , working in greece,
the crisis is going harder in months,
if your works are in my area would u think working in civil engineering in dubai is good?
how r the circumstances? would i be able to find a work in a project for 6 months, a year and see how it goes?
besides the money which is a big part, is the experience good enough? it frightens me a bit to live alone in a foreign country but i love challenges,
thank u ,
ele


----------



## elekat (Jun 29, 2010)

MagillaG said:


> Once in a lifetime job opportunity


do u work in the same area?
how r things?
i can stay for 6 months or 1 year?
thank u for replying,
i could use some encouragement,
eleutheria


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I was once told a story (dunno whether it's true) about a western ex-pat in Mumbai, it went something on the lines of a guy carried water up to a high floor of a hostel - there was no hot running water there - so the western guy could have a shower.
> 
> The western bloke felt guilty about paying the water carrier a pittance (in his view) for his labours and hated having to call him every day.
> 
> ...


Figured I would respond here once again.

That is a beautiful story you have above, but unfortunately it's irrelevant to what happens in Dubai. Reason being that the cost of living in Mumbai is a lot less than that of Dubai.

People do have different lives and different expectations of what is a good salary. However, all of us know that many of the guys working there are duped into work there and not understanding the fine print of the contract that they sign. Thus they have little negotiating power after signing.

Keep rationalizing about paying people next to nothing for their services so that you can sleep at night. As it was explained too, those guys/gals don't get that entire AED 50 in their pocket so your hypothesis about what those guys make is shot to hell.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Iron Horse said:


> Figured I would respond here once again.
> 
> That is a beautiful story you have above, but unfortunately it's irrelevant to what happens in Dubai. Reason being that the cost of living in Mumbai is a lot less than that of Dubai.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you are right in some ways.
I employ over 500 operatives from Bangladesh, India and Pakistan and I can tell you that they are not "duped".
They apply to come to Dubai because they earn more money here than in their homeland and at times can not even find employment in their homelands.
So what AC has said holds merrit


----------



## jillgrey (Apr 21, 2010)

For the love and money ....


----------

